

The Secret Republicans of Silicon Valley - declan
http://www.nationaljournal.com/politics/gop-silicon-valley-20150408

======
ubertaco
>"I've had people tell me, 'If I found out that this person's a Republican,
their resume's off the list.'"

But of course, nobody's going to hue-and-cry or place travel bans to
California until they pass legislation to prevent political discrimination.
Tim Cook isn't about to issue a statement condemning this discriminatory
practice that affects _livelihoods_ rather than just purchasing options.

Because what's euphemized as "tolerance" these days is really just "picking
the right targets."

------
jk215
Its probably not a good practice but I assume every tech-minded 20-something
male is a libertarian until told otherwise. Especially if they are working in
SV.

